# Eclipse RCP: Wo Anwendungs-Setup/-Initialisierung?



## Nargaff (22. Aug 2008)

Hi,

gibt es bei einer Eclipse RCP-Anwendung irgendeine extra Methode in der man Dinge tun kann, die einmal zu Beginn, vor dem Start des eigentlichen Programms, ausgeführt werden müssen? Also irgendein initialize() oder preStart(), das einmal am Anfang aufgerufen wird. Macht man sowas in der start-Methode von IApplication oder von AbstractUIPlugin?

Gruß
Nargaff


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2008)

Es gibt zB den Extension Point org.eclipse.ui.startup


----------



## foobar (22. Aug 2008)

Das kommt darauf an zu welchem Zeitpunkt der Code ausgeführt werden soll. Bevor die Workbench erstellt wird oder bevor der Osgicontainer initialisiert wurde etc.

Activator.start()

 oder 

Application.start()

sind schon mal 2 Möglichkeiten.


----------

